# Cheap small flatscreen TV?



## rimbo (10 Apr 2006)

Can anyone recommend a decent small flatscreen tv.
I have an NTL connection into the kitchen and want a tv to go with it.
Extravagant I know! We are tv addicts 

Cheers


----------



## johnnybegood (10 Apr 2006)

best places to check are:

 (doing good deals right now)

also try http://www.shopireland.ie/electronics/detail/B000B0Q350/Compacks-LTV1500-15'-LCD-Television/ they have more on this site just search around

how about:

http://www.didstore.com/store_subcat.asp?catid=14&subid=195



then maybe also:

[broken link removed]

also check tesco, aldi, lidl etc they do have some good deals sometimes.

Have done a bit of research recently as am doing the same thing with kitchen (Addicted is right  ) .... out of the above depending on your preference towards brands i think argos is worth a look.


----------



## X-Man (10 Apr 2006)

rimbo said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent small flatscreen tv.
> I have an NTL connection into the kitchen and want a tv to go with it.
> Extravagant I know! We are tv addicts
> 
> Cheers


 

heard aldi were doing a great deal last week    22" flat screen with built in dvd for 500E


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2006)

X-Man said:
			
		

> heard aldi were doing a great deal last week 22" flat screen with built in dvd for 500E


 Not bad, but a bit dearer than buying a standalone and a separate


----------



## Lauren (10 Apr 2006)

I recently purchased the cheapest one in Argos and its grand. No problem. Picture fine..I think it was 248 Euro..


----------



## johnnybegood (10 Apr 2006)

hey x-man why quote the entire post ... just wastes space and time as far as i can see  ...

also, x-man and dr moriarty do you really consider 20" - 22" to be "small" for a kitchen. 

My understanding of a small tv in the lcd range would be 15", 17" and maybe 19" at max especially for a kitchen tv.

Just my thoughts you all might live in mansions!!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2006)

well my kitchen will have a 28" on the wall. do it once and do it right, i'll pipe everything from one of the entertainment staions in the house and i'll have sky+, xbox 360, dvd recorder and windows media center on hand for all my needs !!!!


----------



## DrMoriarty (10 Apr 2006)

johnnybegood said:
			
		

> also, x-man and dr moriarty do you really considered 20" - 22" "small" for a kitchen?


Who said anything about it being too small..?  

On the contrary, I'd say it's about right — you'd want a fair-sized room to be able to sit at a comfortable viewing distance from a 28" screen.


----------



## johnnybegood (10 Apr 2006)

IM CONFUSED  the original post asked for a recommendation towards a decent small flatscreen tv....

now i would have assumed that to be in the region of 15" - 19" with a 20" - 28" been medium size and anything over that large.

i think you misread my last post i did not say it was too small i asked did you or x-man consider that size tv (ie 20") to be small? "small" was in inverrted comma's.

in summary i think a 20" to 22" is too big for a kitchen (although depends on how big your kitchen is) 

everyone for themselves (as ron says he probably wants to watch himself all day - GO ANCHORMAN!  )

hope that clears things up !!


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2006)

it all does depend on the size of the room, but i hate small tv's.

when the work is finished in the house we'll have a 42" plasma in the living room, 28" LCD in the kitchen, 28" in our bedroom , 32" in another bedroom and my fav, my den 50" plasma and motor projection screen with hi dev projector as well.

All this will be run from 2 entertainment stations, one in the living room and one in the bedroom, both will have full broadband at each point, the x box 360 with the wireless controllers can be played in each room, sky off 2 boxes with sky plus+ on main box and a dvd recorder with jukebox that can pipe desired music into each room at the touch of a button and any programmes you have recorded recently, its my dream. i'm a gadget freak and have spend a month designing this system.

i shouldn't mention wanting to put 22" lcd in the bathroom should i ???


----------



## johnnybegood (10 Apr 2006)

Hey Ron!! when is the party ... can i watch the football in your place IM JEALOUS !!! THATS SOME SETUP !!!


----------



## ClubMan (10 Apr 2006)

johnnybegood said:
			
		

> hey x-man why quote the entire post ... just wastes space and time as far as i can see  ...


 Quoting is a legitimate way to associate a response with a query or part of a query. Other than that...


----------



## Ron Burgundy (10 Apr 2006)

johnnybegood said:
			
		

> Hey Ron!! when is the party ... can i watch the football in your place IM JEALOUS !!! THATS SOME SETUP !!!


 
i'm thinkin of bose for the main system in the house, they do great aua speakers for bathrooms which i will need in order to pump all over the house.


----------



## pator (11 Apr 2006)

Hi Rimbo,

I am in a similar position, did you comeup with anything?  I saw a 19" lcd advertised at dixons for what i thought was a reasonable price, can't find the ad though.  I think 19 - 20 are coming in around the mid €400 region am i right. 

Does any one know what price argos are doing, electrical stuff isn't on their web site, 
Am tempted by their 20" widescreen 
I am hoping their will be some offers over the easter weekend.


----------



## JohnnieKippe (24 Apr 2006)

johnnybegood said:
			
		

> Hey Ron!! when is the party ... can i watch the football in your place IM JEALOUS !!! THATS SOME SETUP !!!



Ron you lucky bugger. I presume you'll be doing guided tours for us AAM techno heads.


----------



## pator (24 Apr 2006)

rimbo said:
			
		

> Can anyone recommend a decent small flatscreen tv.
> I have an NTL connection into the kitchen and want a tv to go with it.
> Extravagant I know! We are tv addicts
> 
> Cheers


 
Did you buy Rimbo? PC World are doing a 19" samsung at €479, paper ads sugest its down from €649. http://www.pcworld.ie/productDetails.aspx?productRID=1263&image=Monitors


----------



## shnaek (25 Apr 2006)

PC world were selling that model for €449 just a few weeks ago. I went to buy it and found the price had gone up to €479. I queried them on it but they gave me the usual nonsense. Don't be surpised to see it in a sale in about - oh - 20ish days with €30 off. I got it from pixmania at €450 delivered. It is HD ready so it's futureproof at least, and with 8ms response time it is a fine TV for a small room.


----------



## BillK (26 Apr 2006)

We have a 20" Toshiba with built in Freeview (digital) that cost £500 which we run through our Bose 321 GSI sound system which includes DVD and CD players. The Bose kit is expensive but well worth it.


----------



## rgfuller (27 Apr 2006)

[broken link removed] do a range of small size TV's - like the following:

Samsung 17" LCD-TV Syncmaster 711MP TCO99 Monitor, Silver, TV-Tuner
Your price: €329.00  

You'll have to add carriage and possibly a wall mounting bracket to that.


----------



## BillK (27 Apr 2006)

You should check the definition on any LCD TV. We tried a Wharfedale from Argos which only had 780x 700 (or somethng like that). The Toshiba is about double that and the crispness of the picture is excellent.


----------



## pator (23 May 2006)

Argos are doing a samsung widescreen 19" for €454.99, think its a good price for a widescreen.

Also doing a "matishu" 20" (not sure spelling) for €404, think the resolution on the samsung would be better and the 20" is not widescreen.

Any views on the samsung??

Offers end today!!


----------



## rimbo (2 Jun 2006)

Sorry for the delay in getting back, forgot about this thread altogether.

Nah, haven't bought yet they were more expensive than I expected to be honest!
As this is part of the setup for my new house I came to the realisation that the purchase of a sofa might be more important 

Cheers


----------

